# Study permit



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi everyone
Just wondering do we need to get a study permit for our kids to attend school in Alberta? We will be on a work permit?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No.


----------



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks fir the reply can i just ask What do we need to give them when I give to enrol them to prove they are legally here


----------



## Barryk76 (Sep 30, 2011)

You do need a study permit if your kids are over 6. We had our application sent back because our 7 year olds study permit was not enclosed.


----------



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for that can I ask how do we apply for that my daughter is 7.


----------



## Barryk76 (Sep 30, 2011)

You can download it from the cic website along with all the other paperwork.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

leitrimgal said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wondering do we need to get a study permit for our kids to attend school in Alberta? We will be on a work permit?


No - your kids don't need a study permit (unless they are 18 or 19 - depending on province). Read this:

Studying in Canada: Study permits - Before you apply

_In some cases, minor children do not need a study permit to study in Canada. These cases include:


minor children attending kindergarten;
minor children who are refugees or refugee claimants, or whose parents are refugees or refugee claimants; and
*minor children who are already in Canada with parents who are allowed to work or study in Canada, and who want to attend pre-school, primary or secondary school.*
When minor children studying in Canada without a permit reach the age of majority (turn 18 or 19 depending on the province or territory), they must apply for a permit if they want to continue studying._


----------



## Barryk76 (Sep 30, 2011)

If you are planning to move to Alberta on a temp work visa it is on your document checklist. Send your application in without it and you will lose about 4 weeks processing time. This other link is for students going on their own to Canada to study, not dependant children travelling with their parents.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Barryk76 said:


> If you are planning to move to Alberta on a temp work visa it is on your document checklist. Send your application in without it and you will lose about 4 weeks processing time. This other link is for students going on their own to Canada to study, not dependant children travelling with their parents.


What other link? This one?

Studying in Canada: Study permits - Before you apply

It quite clearly states that minor children who are with parents on work permits, do NOT need a study permit:


_Exceptions: Studying without a study permit

*In some cases, minor children do not need a study permit to study in Canada. These cases include:
*

minor children attending kindergarten;
minor children who are refugees or refugee claimants, or whose parents are refugees or refugee claimants; and
*minor children who are already in Canada with parents who are allowed to work or study in Canada, and who want to attend pre-school, primary or secondary school.*
When minor children studying in Canada without a permit reach the age of majority (turn 18 or 19 depending on the province or territory), they must apply for a permit if they want to continue studying._


----------



## Barryk76 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok then send your application in without it!


----------



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys very helpful.


----------

